# Body markings (paints, appys, pintos, greys, etc.)



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

kiara is beautiful! i love her face!


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my 8 week old boy, Tuff:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice horses! Here's Hunter.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! 

RusticWildFire, you are lucky. I NEVER can catch the playing moment on either of my horses.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

katie8758 said:


> Here's my 8 week old boy, Tuff:


 correct me if im wrong..but didnt you rescue him?... if so what a proper name..:wink:


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Tuff is super cute!!

here is a few from my barn, Taz is my gaited App, Xena is my not so painted paint, and Topsy is my chubby trail paint who the herd is following

lol, i just noticed how silly Brandy looks shakin her head


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hunter looks like he is havin a blast!

I think Kiara has neat markings..makes her different ...i love it!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow what beautiful horses you all have.
Our appy gelding.......


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! 

carriedenaee, never heard about gaited app...! Is it registered app or something like walking horse with spots? Topsy looks like a leader!

FancyAppy, that one is flashy!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega- I believe she's a snowflake app... not sure.

















Gem-leopard app

Ignore his dirtiness


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Appy, as I always said Vega is lovely. I hope she'll calm down with age so you can ride her everywhere!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> Appy, as I always said Vega is lovely. I hope she'll calm down with age so you can ride her everywhere!


Thanks Kitten!
She seems to have calmed down a bit since getting beat up by a few horses. She got cut up pretty good, but I feel that is what she needed (she thought she was queen bee!)

I'll have to hop on her one day and just see how she goes.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Look at all the pretty ponies! Well, my other two fall into this category.

Stella:
















Ogre:


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

3neighs ...Love Ogre.!.what breed is he?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, FancyAppy! He's our fat little shetland.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our Paint mares...

Cinnamon 










Lady










Angel


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

All are very lovely! Please, keep posting...


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

painthorsemares said:


> our paint mares...
> 
> Cinnamon
> 
> ...


 
love love love thoes paints!!!!!!!!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

My 5 yr old gelding.....let's see if I get this right (I am still learning colors and combos!).....










Red varnish roan-false snowcap-sabino!

Correct me if I am wrong!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Melinda, what is his breed? Paint or something else? He's very flashy.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kitten_val, Fella is an appy/QH....100% appytude though!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just took in a 3 year old gelding pony with some odd coloring. Sort of like a tarnished silver with a flaxen tail and silvery mane. I wonder how he'll shed out in the spring - Dusty.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I bet you'll sell this pony in no time with this coat (if he'll be for sale, of course)!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I bet you'll sell this pony in no time with this coat (if he'll be for sale, of course)!


 Actually, I like this little guy. He's broke to ride and an "in your pocket" type.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

My friend Kim's homozygous Seal Bay APHA Mare, Berry...










Her new stallion in the making, Cowboy...


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

my not-so-painted QH/Paint


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

does my red roan count . . . he has white splotches and darker splotches


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

7 yr old Foundation Appaloosa Koda:


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> My friend Kim's homozygous Seal Bay APHA Mare, Berry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love what the foal is doing in the first picture, its sooo cute.
they are both really pretty paints! I love them!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas has dapples... and Twister is fleabitten... I need to sort my pics so I can find the good ones. :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really liked that 2nd pic. He looks SO curious.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

amigo82 said:


> my not-so-painted QH/Paint



She's very cute. She's realy buckskin, isn't she?


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> She's very cute. She's realy buckskin, isn't she?


well....hehehe rumor has it, he's an overo buckskin dun:wink:
He's got some paint in there somewhere:razz:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

amigo82 said:


> *he's* an overo buckskin dun:wink:
> He's got some paint in there somewhere:razz:


Oops... Sorry... Havnt' seen *his *"private" parts...  

"Buckskin/dun" is kinda interesting combination. I always thought dark mane/tail goes for buckskins (not duns). Although on other hand his front legs are dark (which is buckskin), but back ones are white. Very funny!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I really liked that 2nd pic. He looks SO curious.


 
That's Twister. He is VERY curious!! :roll: They couldn't figure out why we were laying in the grass... the horses just kept circling us and looking at us like "are you hurt?" It was a fun day!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's the boy with his many markings :lol: not...he is one solid black blob.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Does he has a white on forehead or it's just a shine? He's very cute!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Oops... Sorry... Havnt' seen *his *"private" parts...
> 
> "Buckskin/dun" is kinda interesting combination. I always thought dark mane/tail goes for buckskins (not duns). Although on other hand his front legs are dark (which is buckskin), but back ones are white. Very funny!


hahaha! You are too funny. Its ok, thats not the best picture for getting a look at his...well...you know... so it was an easy mistake :razz:

Buckskin/Dun.. Dunskin. When I first got him I was confused too haha But I did a lot of research (and got a lot of help from people here!) and looks like I've got myself a dunskin!


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

When my pony was a foal he had very prominent blue markings and a blue head, however as he's got older he's gone more grey. When he get's wet or clipped you can see bits of his patches!
This is him a few years ago when he had a blue face:









This is his face now:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute! I heard grey horses are turning to white with age...


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

There are so many gorgeous horses in this topic, you can't beat a good oddly marked horse.


----------

